

Python and vim: Two great tastes that go great together - mace
http://www.tummy.com/Community/Presentations/vimpython-20070225/vim.html

======
thristian
I've recently spent a little time working on a Python-based GPG module for
Vim, and I have to say the Python <-> Vim interface is... clunky. You do get a
very basic object for navigating the current structure of open tabs, panes and
buffers, but when it comes to interacting with Vim, the Python code is
literally reduced to pushing keystrokes at it. Whatever the user would type at
the keyboard, you have to put into a string and send - with no assistance for
proper quoting or anything.

Given that "add integration with Python instead of inventing more Vim script"
has been near the top of the feature-vote results for quite a while, I hope
the situation will get better soon:

<http://vim.sourceforge.net/sponsor/vote_results.php>

------
MWinther
Wow, this is great stuff! As always with slides online, I wish I could get a
transcript or even better a recording of the original presentation!

I'm currently trying to switch to vim for all my editing, this certainly opens
up a few doors to further customization.

~~~
Locke1689
Try toggling the Javascript off. All the text is there in one page. As a side
note, I _love_ this presentation script.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
This is Eric Meyer's S5: <http://meyerweb.com/eric/tools/s5/>

------
RyanMcGreal
Trying to install vim-python on Ubuntu 10.04 generates this message:

    
    
        Package vim-python is a virtual package provided by:
          vim-nox 2:7.2.330-1ubuntu3
          vim-gtk 2:7.2.330-1ubuntu3
          vim-gnome 2:7.2.330-1ubuntu3
        You should explicitly select one to install.
        E: Package vim-python has no installation candidate
    

Any suggestions?

~~~
thristian
If you're using standard GNOME-based Ubuntu (not Kubuntu or Xubuntu), then you
probably want vim-gnome.

------
10ren
Cute idea, vim script is... unintuitive, and reminiscent of bash.

But, similar to Javascript in a browser, half the battle is knowing the
environment (ie vim's internals, analogous to DOM for js).

------
kennu
Presentation seems to be ancient and the Python code is fugly with camelCased
identifiers. :-/

------
lanstein
fyi, title is cut off on first slide, if you're the original author. (ff 3.6
os x 1920x1200)

